# TD-- You were very right about the .org (long rant)



## Cowboy (Dec 27, 2001)

I've seen all this before in other online boards, either the Admins have simply lost sight of what the boards are all about, or we're starting to see what they are REALLY all about.

Either way, the board Admins & Moderators are who dictate the "quality of life" there, and they're clearly insane.

It's all good though, because we have a new place to hang out! 

- Cowboy


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Deleting threads because some combination of board software and browser isn't equipped to handle it is a dumb way to handle the problem as well.
> 
> ...


To make it even worse it was deleted while 3-4 people were actively posting in the thread. I was in the middle of a reply and poof, the reply and the thread were gone. And it was the only real action the board saw all day.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> To make it even worse it was deleted while 3-4 people were actively posting in the thread. I was in the middle of a reply and poof, the reply and the thread were gone. And it was the only real action the board saw all day.  *


I think I was following that until I had to do some real work. Some days the .org folks are really strict, they should pay you and Pvt. Joker for livening things up. For a while the lounge was fun, I confess I posted under many names there and was never banned.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I think I was following that until I had to do some real work. Some days the .org folks are really strict, they should pay you and Pvt. Joker for livening things up. For a while the lounge was fun, I confess I posted under many names there and was never banned. *


Yes you were in on that thread today but if you look your posts and the ones back at you are gone now...it was one of the funnier threads in the last few days.

BTW...real work???  
C'mon your an attorney for God's sake!!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Yes you were in on that thread today but if you look your posts and the ones back at you are gone now...it was one of the funnier threads in the last few days.
> 
> ...


Well Mike believe it or not people pay me good money for my sage advice. I know, it is the world's oldest profession, we sell our minds instead of our bodies.

I have noticed the .org board is not as much fun, without Alee to kick around there is no joy.  I am dying to know if he made the move on his "hairdresser."


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Well Mike believe it or not people pay me good money for my sage advice. I know, it is the world's oldest profession, we sell our minds instead of our bodies.
> 
> I have noticed the .org board is not as much fun, without Alee to kick around there is no joy.  I am dying to know if he made the move on his "hairdresser." *


You know I'm just kidding with the lawyer jokes...I would pay you good money for your sage advice even if it was just so I could see the view from your office! 

Al is a weenie!!  There is no way he will make that move!!  You gotta like alee he has a great sense of humor.

He was in here a lot today, maybe they let up on the non business related web site ban?? I wouldn't be surprised to see my company (Lockheed Martin) put in the same type of "big brother" software, but since I am in middle management I will at least get a warning before they put something something like that in...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2002)

I really like Alan, but I just saw this and thought that I'd share-> http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=273255&page=1

Apparently our absence HAS been noted.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *Al is a weenie!! *


I feel the love!



> *He was in here a lot today, maybe they let up on the non business related web site ban??*


Not a chance! 

Been using a combination of a 19.2kbps wireless modem (Sierra Aircard 300), and a Yagi antenna facing towards Drexel's giant 802.11b WiFi campus.

Drexel's got all the I need bandwidth, and I get an 11mbp feed with the Yagi, but the antenna is so big I can't really use it at work. Still trying to find a better solution.

Mostly been posting at 19.2kbps. Takes me back to the good old days.

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> You know I'm just kidding with the lawyer jokes...I would pay you good money for your sage advice even if it was just so I could see the view from your office!
> 
> ...


Mike

I never thought otherwise. I enjoy giving you s**T and getting it back. The board can be very entertaining, I first went to .org when I was trying to decide what to order and found some of the info very helpful.

Al is great, he takes much crap from us, and keeps a smile on. He is the one guy I know who will try and answer questions, or course he has a picture with arrows for them all

I use my ISP for the boards, that is why I have a laptop at work. Once in a while I use the firm's t-1 since it is much faster
BTW, beautiful day here, I will be watching another Hawaiian sunset in about an hour.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *I really like Alan, but I just saw this and thought that I'd share-> http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=273255&page=1
> 
> Apparently our absence HAS been noted. *


 I almost posted a reply to Alan mentioning that this is the first time he has acknowledged the absence but decided not.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

TD said:


> *I really like Alan, but I just saw this and thought that I'd share-> http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=273255&page=1
> 
> Apparently our absence HAS been noted. *


But he must be hurting for posts because he's actually having an extended conversation with someone--- maybe to liven up the board.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...


Hey Vexed,

I think we ought to put our buddy Mike on the 'ignore' list

Heh heh heh . . . just for a day or two


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> I have noticed the .org board is not as much fun, without Alee to kick around there is no joy.  I am dying to know if he made the move on his "hairdresser." *


LOL... haven't made any moves yet, but I am very motivated to continue getting haircuts on a frequent basis.

I did get a hug and a kiss on the cheek from her after my pre-Christmas haircut.  Pretty good strategy on her part... I get a kiss, and she gets the rest of the money in my wallet as a tip. 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *I really like Alan, but I just saw this and thought that I'd share-> http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=273255&page=1
> 
> Apparently our absence HAS been noted. *


I could tell he had been reading this thread when he posted this right after I started the thread here this afternoon.

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=272603&page=1

I like Alan too and I never planned on abandoning the org...it's been fun for too long, but if the fun stops then I'll be spending less time there. I have enough stress in my life I don't need to get aggravated over something as trivial as an internet message board. I hang on these boards to make the day go by and for laughs and the comraderie. The information that I have learned and can occasionally pass along is just a bonus but it can't be the only reason to hang on a message board. If that were the case we would have all left after a few months and the turnover would be constant.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> LOL... haven't made any moves yet, but I am very motivated to continue getting haircuts on a frequent basis.
> 
> ...


Al

In Hawaii we call that a "Korean Bar", you sit down with a "hostess" she empties your wallet and you get lots of frustration

I am jealous, I think you should go for it.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Hey Vexed,
> 
> ...


Alan

Nah, he is too much fun. Heck, he has not commented on how dirty your car usually is in a while. Besides he does not give me grief for having a step, which I know for others is heresy.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> I feel the love!
> 
> ...


Welcome to 1987 Al!!!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Alan
> 
> Nah, he is too much fun. Heck, he has not commented on how dirty your car usually is in a while. Besides he does not give me grief for having a step, which I know for others is heresy. *


you haven't read every Mike 325 post have you . . . he busted my chops about 3-4 hrs ago.

BTW did he reply since I posted that message, I can't see his posts anymore   

heh heh !!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> In Hawaii we call that a "Korean Bar", you sit down with a "hostess" she empties your wallet and you get lots of frustration
> *


LOL!



> *
> I am jealous, I think you should go for it. *


Ah, don't I wish my life were that simple. I don't think my girlfriend (the girl that is now legally my "domestic partner" according to all the paperwork I filled out to give her health benefits) would be too happy. 

I'll have to settle for $35 for 30 minutes in the salon each month. I'll even give up cable tv. 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Alan
> 
> Nah, he is too much fun. Heck, he has not commented on how dirty your car usually is in a while. Besides he does not give me grief for having a step, which I know for others is heresy. *


You have a STEP you wuss??? Why don't you just wear a skirt and get it over with!! 

I commented on Alan's dirty wheels earlier today and he got a little upset


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2002)

Mike 325xi said:


> *I like Alan too and I never planned on abandoning the org...*


I was thinking about this earlier...

You know, this isn't the first time a large chunk of regulars left bimmer.org. E46Fanatics started with a number of the most-regular regulars from bimmer.org. It was quiet at the Org when they left. But others stepped up.

Honestly, I posted there a lot less before the Fanatics left. If I posted my opinions, they truly tore me up. It's one thing when a troll does a drive-by on you. It's another when the entire regular-crowd tears you a new one. And it's why I've never posted at Fanatics.

With them gone, though, a number of others filled the void, including me. I had mostly lurked before that.

Now this is a chance for others who have not yet become annoyed by the same 15 questions to step up. And many already have.

Since you can't do a BMW-related search at Google without getting a ton of bimmer.org hits, they will always have a steady stream of newbies coming in the door.

I'm not worried about them. I wish them well. And I will continue to post there from time to time... When I feel like answering a newbie question. Or to take a shot at the Pvt.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *Welcome to 1987 Al!!!  *


Somehow I'm always just a little behind everyone else.  Better than being fired for posting on a message board though!

You shoulda seen the looks I got when I was aiming the big antenna outside my cubicle. 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> you haven't read every Mike 325 post have you . . . he busted my chops about 3-4 hrs ago.
> 
> ...


If you put me on your ignore list you would get paranoid that I might be making fun of you!! You couldn't stand it!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> You have a STEP you wuss??? Why don't you just wear a skirt and get it over with!!
> 
> I commented on Alan's dirty wheels earlier today and he got a little upset  *


I should have known that was coming from you, the charter member of ladyboy.com

Just to make you feel better my other ride is a mazda b-3000, jet black, 5 speed. The step is not by choice but at least I have a 330 and not that wussy 325.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> If you put me on your ignore list you would get paranoid that I might be making fun of you!! You couldn't stand it!  *


I C A N ' T S E E Y O U !!!

HEH HEH HEH


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> I C A N ' T S E E Y O U !!!
> 
> HEH HEH HEH *


Hey, that reminds me... I can't see a car in that sig of yours. 

-Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...




Tough choice there.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...


You filled out the domestic partner paperwork 

Just hand half of everything you own over to her now to make it easier later  Maybe vexed can handle the legal stuff for you!! LOL!! your done for son! 

And I would have paid to see you with an antenna in your cube!!!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I was thinking about this earlier...
> 
> ...


You made some good points . . . I remember when that happened very clearly.

If you check out the current posts, Alan has made some interesting comments.

The truth is I am pretty thankful for bimmer.org. It really was a part of my internet life for quite a long time, I actually feel a little guilty about not posting there as often.

I don't think I would ever completely abandon it but the truth is the reason we all post so often is because as a group of people we enjoy talking with one another, We all have some common interests and that is what these boards are about to US (and that includes you too Mike)

So the biggest reason we aren't posting there as much is because a lot of us are now here and this format seems to be easier to work with.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *You filled out the domestic partner paperwork *


It's as close to being married as I can get without actually being married.

I'm actually pretty surprised... pretty progressive move on the company's part to offer same sex AND opposite sex domestic partnership benefit eligibility. I would have never thought it would happen in Philly.



> *
> And I would have paid to see you with an antenna in your cube!!!  *


I'm buying a lot more antennas next week... I'm going to find a way to get a signal inside of concrete if it kills me (cause 19.2kbps definitely will) 

-Al


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> damn Al you should have sought some free legal advice first.
> *


Isn't that an oxymoron? 

-Al


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

*Thanks, Mike...*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> You are right about the solution. But Alan getting bitter and pushing the regulars away even more is dumb. Most of us were still spending some time there but it is definitely getting less and less. The threads really weren't long enough to cause a traffic problem, the board is kind of low on traffic right now anyway!
> 
> ...


but I'm not old enough for a prostate exam. Besides, no glove, no love.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm not against nor in favor bimmer.org, but to me, it will always be a classic website, regardless of what becomes of it. Their software does suck, occasional trolls do go there, but all in all, I appreciate all the useful info I have gathered from there (and all the good people I've met there) when I first started browsing the .org over 2 years ago when I bought my E46. There are so many different type of bimmer owners there (unlike others where there are mainly performance modders, or "looks/appearance" modders, etc), that it makes it interesting to read most of the posts. I'll continue posting/reading the .org because I still do find some useful info, as well as many regulars there. After all, let's not forget where most of us started posting and where most of us met.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I should have known that was coming from you, the charter member of ladyboy.com
> 
> Just to make you feel better my other ride is a mazda b-3000, jet black, 5 speed. The step is not by choice but at least I have a 330 and not that wussy 325. *


A real man wouldn't need a 330 to try to over compensate for size embarrassment...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Isn't that an oxymoron?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Thanks, Mike...*



ARCHER said:


> *
> 
> but I'm not old enough for a prostate exam. Besides, no glove, no love. *


Your welcome ARCHER,

For a Texan like you I assume a heavy leather work glove would be appropriate??


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> A real man wouldn't need a 330 to try to over compensate for size embarrassment...  *


Oooh coming from you that really hurts I have never had a g/f whose underwear would fit on my head.

I have some real questions about this board, I tried to turn off that damn email notification for follow up posts but I still get them, also how do I get listed as a "member in training" I like that status. Does the thread refresh itself? Sorry but I am not a techie like you and Mr. Antenna (aka Alee)


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *You normally get what you pay for but as one who went through a divorce (aka a financial enema) I would always advise someone to get a pre-nup. If I am ever there again it will be real clear, what's mine is mine-period. *


Would you believe me if I told you I know exactly what you are talking about? 

-Al


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

*Thanks, Mike...*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> You are right about the solution. But Alan getting bitter and pushing the regulars away even more is dumb. Most of us were still spending some time there but it is definitely getting less and less. The threads really weren't long enough to cause a traffic problem, the board is kind of low on traffic right now anyway!
> 
> ...


but I'm not old enough for a prostate exam and besides, no glove, no love.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Oooh coming from you that really hurts I have never had a g/f whose underwear would fit on my head.
> 
> I have some real questions about this board, I tried to turn off that damn email notification for follow up posts but I still get them, also how do I get listed as a "member in training" I like that status. Does the thread refresh itself? Sorry but I am not a techie like you and Mr. Antenna (aka Alee) *


Damn...I'll probably take that underwear on the head stigma to the grave with me...kind of like Alan and his dirty wheels.

You get member in training status at 100 posts. I turned the e-mail notification off in the preferences and it stopped immediately the first day.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Ouch. My younger brother--who is older than you-also got divorced when they had 2 young boys. He is paying for a long time. When it first happened I was very bitter, but when I wrote that last alimony check I had a big grin on my face.
> 
> Isn't it your bed time? *


Well it's past my normal bed time!! And yes Alee I do sleep!!

But I have off tomorrow...we get every other Friday off...it's a nice perk...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Well it's past my normal bed time... *


Mike

There is nothing "normal" about you, sorry could not resist. If you have a free night WTF are you doing here?


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Mike
> 
> There is nothing "normal" about you, sorry could not resist. If you have a free night WTF are you doing here? *


It's too F'n cold to go out anywhere!!! Not all of us get to live in Hawaii 

Tonight my plan was to light a fire and read a good book...well I lit the fire but logged on the computer and never got to the book...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> It's too F'n cold to go out anywhere!!! Not all of us get to live in Hawaii
> 
> Tonight my plan was to light a fire and read a good book...well I lit the fire but logged on the computer and never got to the book... *


I don't miss that, not at all. Now I think it is cold when it is below 75. My house actually has a working fireplace, but I only use it for creating the "mood". It has not been used in a while.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I don't miss that, not at all. Now I think it is cold when it is below 75. My house actually has a working fireplace, but I only use it for creating the "mood". It has not been used in a while. *


Sorry to hear that...the question should be...why haven't you left the office to look for a nice native girl to give you a lei...so to speak?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Sorry to hear that...the question should be...why haven't you left the office to look for a nice native girl to give you a lei...so to speak? *


I have something that must be mailed tomorrow and want to finish it. Once the phones stop you can get a lot of work done. I am working on it. but not all of us are babe magnets like Alee.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> I have something that must be mailed tomorrow and want to finish it. Once the phones stop you can get a lot of work done. I am working on it. but not all of us are babe magnets like Alee. *


That's right...Alee the Asian Don Juan 

I have seen pics of his G/F...she is cute...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> That's right...Alee the Asian Don Juan
> 
> I have seen pics of his G/F...she is cute... *


Good for him. I wonder how all of the Zaino freaks have any time for their g/f's. I am the last one here so I will be checking out shortly, go to bed Mike or at least watch some sleaze on cable.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Good for him. I wonder how all of the Zaino freaks have any time for their g/f's. I am the last one here so I will be checking out shortly, go to bed Mike or at least watch some sleaze on cable.  *


Have a good night on the island!


----------



## holee (Jan 8, 2002)

On-topic.

I'm glad I found this board. I like bimmer.org, but I haven't posted regularly in months. Part of it was time, the other part was that it was too hard to keep track of things. I'd have to check the board several times a day just to keep track of threads. And the ones I saw cascaded ad nauseum.

I have nothing against the owners though, and I never knew about the thread deletions until now. Still, I really like this style of message boards. Viva La France!

Off-topic.

Never been married...but my parents keep reminding me that arranged marriage is always an option.

Yah.

A friend of mine just got arrange married...to his first cousin. Let's start counting the number of fingers..... In his own words, he got married because "it was easier than fighting with my parents."


----------

